# Independence Day 2017 Monrovia Early Morning Ride



## rustjunkie (Jul 3, 2017)

I'll be at Library Park tomorrow July 4, at 5:30 AM, leaving at 5:45 AM for a short climb up the hill, east to Mountain, over to the bike path, then turn around when the mood strikes or it starts to get hot.
Hope to see you there.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> I'll be at Library Park tomorrow July 4, at 5:30 AM, leaving at 5:45 AM for a short climb up the hill, east to Mountain, over to the bike path, then turn around when the mood strikes or it starts to get hot.
> Hope to see you there.



So you're sleeping in I see...


----------



## the2finger (Jul 3, 2017)

TOW ROPE!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2017)

the2finger said:


> TOW ROPE!



Guess who's gonna need it this time:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 3, 2017)

Vintage Paintworx said:


>


----------



## Cory (Jul 4, 2017)

Sounds like fun! Happy 4th.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## buickmike (Jul 4, 2017)

Rustjunkie- looks like some alloy rims- high pressuretires?
+ that's gotta be a Perry hub NOS? bet she flys


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 4, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Rustjunkie- looks like some alloy rims- high pressuretires?
> + that's gotta be a Perry hub NOS? bet she flys




Yes! Mavic 28 hole rims, Wheelsmith DB spokes, alloy nipples, BDW cartridge bearing front, Sachs Komet Super rear, Schwalbe Fat Frank tires...a great rider


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 4, 2017)

Great ride today! Jon and I pushed up the 2 hills for a humbling start 




 



 

 Guess you could say it was a bear of a climb 



 


 


 

Stopped and said hello to a couple friends of @Kstone 


 

Made it to the bike path, beautiful crisp morning, thanks for a nice ride!


----------



## Kstone (Jul 4, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Great ride today! Jon and I pushed up the 2 hills for a humbling start
> 
> View attachment 490803
> 
> ...






Yes!!!! Hi ponies!!! 
Gorgeous ride. That bear is amazing! He's just wandering around like a stray cat. 

What is that army green bike!? She's a beaut.


----------



## kreika (Jul 4, 2017)

Holy crap you were that close to a bear!!!!! Is that the norm? In a neighborhood cruising around? Yikes I'm peddling away now....quickly but not drawing any attention.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 4, 2017)

Yeah! Very close, he looked soft too! I wanted to go over and give him some scratchies, but thought he might reciprocate


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 4, 2017)

The Bear is a Cali Cartel Prospect.  He is just a Hang-Aroung now until his bike is finished. LOL.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 4, 2017)

Kstone said:


> What is that army green bike!? She's a beaut.




That's a CWC that belongs to @Vintage Paintworx


----------



## Kstone (Jul 4, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Yeah! Very close, he looked soft too! I wanted to go over and give him some scratchies, but thought he might reciprocate





I can't breathe. Holy poop.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 4, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Yeah! Very close, he looked soft too! I wanted to go over and give him some scratchies, but thought he might reciprocate



I kinda had the urge to go scratch his belly too.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jul 4, 2017)

It felt a little odd being on the road with no traffic. Well worth losing a little sleep for a good ride and catching Yogi strolling through the hood.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 4, 2017)




----------

